# Thank you



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

We are now in San Miguel and just wanted to say thank you to everyone for answering the pesky questions we obsessive planners came up with. We are pretty well sorted here now and enjoying being here.

Thanks everyone!

We will try and pass along the help once we get to know more about how things work in Mexico. 100% positive experience thus far!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sort of said many times that we love San Miguel as an entry point into Mexico. Really like to hear about your experiences and explorations. Los Balcones is a great area and it's position relative to the botanical garden can't be beat. Used to really appreciate my morning walks.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

pictou said:


> We are now in San Miguel and just wanted to say thank you to everyone for answering the pesky questions we obsessive planners came up with. We are pretty well sorted here now and enjoying being here.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> We will try and pass along the help once we get to know more about how things work in Mexico. 100% positive experience thus far!


To help more people as you have been, play us forward: tell your friends about this Forum, the exchange of ideas can only benefit all of us. 

Buena Suerte in your new life...hope you find joy!

Please keep posting.


----------

